# Repair methods for a hood dimple



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey guys, I've run into a dent that is being extremely difficult to pull out. How would you recommend to fix something like this? I can't seem to be able to pull it out with my stud welder and slide hammer. I had someone mention a fiberglass filler, but I'm afraid of doing that to something that gets pressure against it. I'm thinking about actually cutting the corner out so I can hammer it out and then weld it back into place. 

Any ideas?

The second image is how it's supposed to look. (opposite side)


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Since its in the inner structure, & the die stamping of the recess has created stiffening, agree, proceed with cutting it out to repair. Scribe 4 lines & with a very careful hand with Dremel cut off wheels. Prob going to have some "fun" once the piece is out & you're working it on the bench. might consider taking a piece of oak & cutting out several blocks with a hole saw. Use one at a time as a backer board as you beat on the backside. A piece of steel plate would even be better, ESP if you can cut a same diam hole in it, with slight radius on the edge.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks Pinion! That's pretty much what I felt needed to be done as well.


----------

